# Highland Cattle



## ILoveHorses (Oct 11, 2010)

Can anyone give me some info on Highlands?



Thanks


----------



## amysflock (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd be happy to! Do you have specific questions?

We're 2.5 years into our own little Highland beef/breeding stock operation. We absolutely love them! They tend to be gentle and calm, certainly more so than some of the conventional, flighty breeds like Angus, although personalities vary by individual (and also by how they were raised...we picked up two purebreds in January, both of whom were halter broken and worked as calves but then purchased and hardly worked with for 7 years; needless to say, we butchered one in April and the second goes in January of 2011).

They are great browsers, meaning they'll eat things most cattle will not, and can do well on it (like brush, scotch broom, etc.). Because they're smaller, they can get by on less pasture...BUT you do need to provide adequate food in the form of hay, haylage, etc., if you don't have enough good pasture for them to thrive on. (This is the same as any cattle breed.) Fresh, clean water and minerals suited to your area are always required. They do not require shelter but like shade in hot sun, and may seek out shelter if it's cold AND wet/windy (but don't be surprised to see them laying out in the weather covered in snow).

They are excellent mothers (this means they can be very protective, which is an excellent trait - but requires caution when working with newly freshened mamas and babies). They tend to be good milkers, providing great, fatty milk for their calves, and calving difficulties are very rare in this breed. Mature cows can produce a calf every year and can breed back and calve as old as age 20.

Highlands grow and mature more slowly than other conventional breeds. Females are usually not bred until at or slightly after age 2 to give their bodies time to mature fully before calving around age 3. (Breeding/calving too early causes stunted growth and poor performance in the cow.) Steers and beef heifers are usually butchered between 24 and 30 months of age (required if you participate in AHCA's Quality Highland Beef program). Cows can make excellent full cuts (quarters/halves, etc.) up to about age 6; after that, they're great hamburger.

Because Highlands have a double hair coat (downy, thick undercoat and a long, waterproof topcoat in winter), they don't put on the thick fat layer underneath their skin that conventional breeds do, so there's less waste at butchering time. Their meat is lean but does marble well. They can be finished on grass or grain.

If you're looking to buy a Highland, check AHCA's site to see if there are breeders in your area. Most breeders are happy to talk Highlands and may be willing to show you around their farms. 

If you have other questions, feel free to PM me. You can also go to my farm site to read more (link in my signature).


----------



## ILoveHorses (Oct 11, 2010)

amysflock said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to! Do you have specific questions?
> 
> We're 2.5 years into our own little Highland beef/breeding stock operation. We absolutely love them! They tend to be gentle and calm, certainly more so than some of the conventional, flighty breeds like Angus, although personalities vary by individual (and also by how they were raised...we picked up two purebreds in January, both of whom were halter broken and worked as calves but then purchased and hardly worked with for 7 years; needless to say, we butchered one in April and the second goes in January of 2011).
> 
> ...


Thank you!!  How do you handle them??


----------



## amysflock (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Toby,

We're really small and don't have any special handling equipment per se. I do work with them a small amount almost every day, though...more for my pleasure than anything else. They're the same to handle as any other cattle, with one exception: those horns! Highlands can be pretty "expressive" with their horns; they use them on one another, will likely try to use them on you in some way (whether it's head shaking out of annoyance/dominance, or actually tapping or hitting you with one, or worse - none of which is tolerated on our farm!)...our lead cow is deftly skilled at using hers to reach apple tree branches to either shake the apples out, or to pull fresh leaves down to her mouth. They can also scratch itches on themselves that polled cattle would just have to suffer through! (My lead cow, Sheila, actually stood on three legs to scratch the very back/underside of her udder not long ago. I was amazed at her flexibility.)

They *love* to be combed (usually...calves can be shy, and some cattle take awhile to get used to the comb if they haven't been combed before), and they - and I - get a lot of joy out of regular combing sessions to remove knots and tangles, clumps of dirt, etc. (They can get quite gnarly in the spring/early summer as their undercoats start to shed out - one of ours, Natalie, is nicknamed Ratty Natty for a reason! - but they do manage to shed even the biggest mats on their own, so combing isn't necessary...but it's fun!)

My biggest suggestions are the same as working with any cattle: move slowly, avoid large or quick movements, loud noises, use their flight zones to your advantage, etc. Be mindful of how you approach them; from the side is best (less threatening). I would recommend reading some of Temple Grandin's work with cattle for some great information.

A lot of breeders halter break their heifer calves (and some bull calves) prior to sale...always a huge plus and I'd definitely recommend looking for a halter broken animal. (Ask the seller to demonstrate so you can PROVE with your own eyes whether they're easy to catch/halter/lead.) Mature Highland cows can be challenging to get a halter on because of the width of those horns as opposed to their little noses; those adjustable, one-piece rope halters (poly is fine) are awesome because you can easily adjust the loops to be as big or small as you need. We often use a little bit (1/2 lb to 1 lb) of grain in a bucket as a bribe if needed, and then slip the loop over the horns and nose while they're "busy." 

For vet visits, once they're haltered, we tie them off to a study post until we're ready for each animal, and then use a v-squeeze setup to contain them for procedures/shots. (A v-squeeze is two cattle panels, one fixed and one pivoting, connected by chains at one end with a block of wood or something to maintain spacing so you can get a girl and her horns up close enough to the front. Once she's in place, you close the pivoting panel tight against her side so she's wedged in, tie it off with rope behind the backs of her thighs to the other, and voila!)

If you do get Highlands and want to "upgrade" to a proper squeeze chute with headgate, the scissors style gate works better than the common headgates, as the latter don't open up wide enough to get horns through. Sometimes a cow can get through one horn at a time - if you hold a horn and crank her head around - but a mature bull won't ever fit.

Oh, golly, what else? Do you have other specific questions? I'm not sure if I'm just rambling or actually helping, LOL!


----------



## pawtraitart (Oct 14, 2010)

Highlands are my favorite bovine breed. We raise them here in Idaho. They are gentle and easy to work with. I highly recommend them.


----------



## amysflock (Oct 14, 2010)

pawtraitart said:
			
		

> Highlands are my favorite bovine breed. We raise them here in Idaho. They are gentle and easy to work with. I highly recommend them.


Hi there,

We love 'em, too. How many head do you have? Are you by chance in the NWHCA?


----------



## pawtraitart (Oct 14, 2010)

We're a small operation at the moment. We have one bull and four cows. We do indeed belong to the NWHCA. (Magic Valley Highlands)


----------



## amysflock (Oct 14, 2010)

pawtraitart said:
			
		

> We're a small operation at the moment. We have one bull and four cows. We do indeed belong to the NWHCA. (Magic Valley Highlands)


Cool! (I'm your current Secretary/Treasurer!) We're small, too, with three cows and two steer calves currently. We had as many as 6 head at one time (four cows, long yearling bull, long yearling heifer), and then 7 for a day (scary! had two bull calves born between selling the yearling bull and selling the yearling heifer). That was too many for our little place!


----------



## pawtraitart (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice to meet you here on BackYardHerds! We really enjoy the highlands.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Oct 15, 2010)

Can you milk highlands? Any pictures? I absolutely LOVE the white ones!


----------



## amysflock (Oct 15, 2010)

I have heard of a couple folks milking their Highlands, but I've never tried it.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Oct 16, 2010)

amysflock said:
			
		

> Hey Toby,
> 
> We're really small and don't have any special handling equipment per se. I do work with them a small amount almost every day, though...more for my pleasure than anything else. They're the same to handle as any other cattle, with one exception: those horns! Highlands can be pretty "expressive" with their horns; they use them on one another, will likely try to use them on you in some way (whether it's head shaking out of annoyance/dominance, or actually tapping or hitting you with one, or worse - none of which is tolerated on our farm!)...our lead cow is deftly skilled at using hers to reach apple tree branches to either shake the apples out, or to pull fresh leaves down to her mouth. They can also scratch itches on themselves that polled cattle would just have to suffer through! (My lead cow, Sheila, actually stood on three legs to scratch the very back/underside of her udder not long ago. I was amazed at her flexibility.)
> 
> ...


Can you feed them JUST grass?


----------



## amysflock (Oct 17, 2010)

If you're lucky enough to have grass year-round, of course. That's not reality in most parts of the country, though. Grass hay and haylage work great in winter or when grass is dormant.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 10, 2010)

You people. You make me want those adorable things!!

I love highlands!!!! I really want cows!!!!!!!!  
Anybody have a highland calf I could have for a smile?? (kidding!!!!)


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 10, 2010)

HaHa!!!
I LOVE them!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 11, 2011)

hello! i am wanting to buy some highlands. i've got some addresses but i need to do some fencing and building and $$$ before i can get them. what type of fence would you recammend? i don't want electric... don't like draggin batteries, been there, done that. the area where i think they will go is about 3 acres. how many do you think would be good for that area? it's hay field now.
i want to do a grass/hay diet.


----------



## amysflock (Jan 12, 2011)

You can generally do up to 1 per acre, depending on the quality of forage (and how long you have good forage for). Here in Western WA, our grass goes dormant July-Sept. and again in Nov. for the winter, so we feed quite a bit of hay. We're practicing MIG, though, and that's helping improve our grass so that hopefully in a couple of years we'll be able to feed less hay.

As far as fencing, if you're really that opposed to electric (and I highly recommend you reconsider that), then I would go with 5-strand barbed or New Zealand fencing. We have three- to four-strand barbed (was there when we moved in) with a hotwire top and bottom, and have had no break outs. Highlands are greatly detered by hotwires, especially if you either give them good opportunity to get acquainted (i.e. hang a pie plate on it with wire, so the whole "target" is hot, or for calves, lead them up and touch their noses on it if they've been crawling through). The fencer needs to be strong, though, to get through that hair. Highlands aren't known fence jumpers/breakers (unlike some breeds, like Angus) because they're just not high strung. Any repeat offenders really need to head to the beef program.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm not against the electric fence. i'm against carrying car batteries up and down and charging and carrying and switching and charging and switching and..... i'm on ohio, the only flat spot i see is about 3x3 ft. and it probably just looks flat, it's probably really tilted.  which can be really annoying sometimes.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Parmak 30 mile battery fencers.  I only have to charge the batteries once during a summer.  Great control of the cattle, and no problems with the fencers.  I use John Deere tractor batteries (12 volt).  However, those tractor batteries are HEAVY!


----------



## amysflock (Jan 13, 2011)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> i'm not against the electric fence. i'm against carrying car batteries up and down and charging and carrying and switching and charging and switching and..... i'm on ohio, the only flat spot i see is about 3x3 ft. and it probably just looks flat, it's probably really tilted.  which can be really annoying sometimes.


Ah, I see. We've got hotwire around our perimeter fence, electricity-powered through our pump house. Our temp fences tie off into the perimeter fencing. It would be a different story if we were in the middle of nowhere with no access to electricity, although jhm47's solution might work. Solar could, too, if solar is reliable in your area. (It's not in mine, but I do have a Highland breeder friend close to me who uses it in the summer and hasn't had problems.)


----------



## ILoveHorses (Mar 9, 2011)

How big of a pasture to they need?


----------



## amysflock (Mar 9, 2011)

Aim for about 1-1.5 acres per mature cow, but know that it all depends on how much forage you have and how willing you are to buy/feed supplemental hay, especially during winter.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Mar 9, 2011)

OK! We have 2 1/2 acres!!


----------



## amysflock (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, you can. They're not a milking breed, per se, but they do have nice, rich milk. My buddy in AK (Pam, are you still on BYH?) milks her Highland regularly. I haven't tried it myself, mostly because I just can't make that kind of time commitment right now, but I am very curious about it.

If you're interested in a breed that's more dual purpose, you might look into Dexters. They have lines that are very dairy, and as smaller bovines, they can be a little easier to deal with - and won't produce as much milk as a full dairy breed would (Holstein, Jersey, Guernsey, etc.).


----------



## pascal (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to cows and new to the site.  I am about to take the plunge with 2 Highland steers.  I was wondering what the best orientation for the electric fence wires is?  We have 8 acres with 4 ft woven wire fence now.  I've also been curious to find out if they can be "trained" to respect the fence so it doesn't need to be hot all the time.  Any tips or advice is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## ILoveHorses (Apr 26, 2011)

cool!
We are moving to TN next spring, im getting a cow horse, and some cattle, what would be a good diet for a herd of 10 cattle? Also, to they make good herding up cattle for a horse?


----------



## dshappychicks (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello BYH!   New to this site. I found you on BYC,(Love it!), just today!  My DH and I have been talking about getting some cattle for our 32 acres for lots of years, but that's all we've done.  I read a thread on mini cattle and started some research.  From what I have read, this breed, Highland, seems to be the perfect breed for us.  We have never had cattle before, but my dh's family always raised a beef steer (angus) for their large family.  We would have to get our spring developed and a little fencing, but other than that we should be ready.  We were thinking of getting a breeding pair and putting offspring in the freezer.   I do have a few questions, though.  
1. How much can I expect to pay for a good breeding pair?
2. How much hay can I expect to go thru in the winter months? (Live in sw ohio)
3. Do they need any supplementation?
4. What kind of pasture do they need?  (I understand they will eat anything, but what is ideal for them)
5. What kind of milk do they give? 
6. What is the avg. height?
7. At what age should I buy?
8. Do they all have horns? (kinda scares me! )
9. What do I need to look for when purchasing?
10. What time of year is best for buying?
So sorry this is such a long list, but I really like to know what to expect and what I'm getting into before I jump in! Anything else you may think of that I have missed, please feel free to advise.  I really appreciate any and all comments! Thank you in advance!


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 12, 2011)

WHY in the world would you want to keep a bull for just one cow???  The cost and danger of keeping a bull should deter anyone from such a plan.  Also, some insurance companies are now raising rates on farmers who keep a bull.  AI---it's the way to go for only one cow.


----------



## dshappychicks (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are replying to me, jhm47, thank you for your advice.  Just learning! Seems I may have a lot to learn! I hadn't thought of AI. Very sound advice. Thank you again.


----------



## pawtraitart (Jul 12, 2011)

I currently have one bull and one cow. We temporarily downsized to just those two because we lost our pasture. Anyway, in my experience highland bulls are no more aggressive than highland cows. Ours are always friendly and are halter trained. They come when we call them and love to be petted. We even go out and brush them. Now, angus bulls and even angus cows for that matter are another story! A neighbor had an angus weanling heifer and she was always challenging the fence and getting out. I wouldn't want one of those around.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 12, 2011)

dshappychicks said:
			
		

> Hello BYH!   New to this site. I found you on BYC,(Love it!), just today!  My DH and I have been talking about getting some cattle for our 32 acres for lots of years, but that's all we've done.  I read a thread on mini cattle and started some research.  From what I have read, this breed, Highland, seems to be the perfect breed for us.  We have never had cattle before, but my dh's family always raised a beef steer (angus) for their large family.  We would have to get our spring developed and a little fencing, but other than that we should be ready.  We were thinking of getting a breeding pair and putting offspring in the freezer.   I do have a few questions, though.
> 1. How much can I expect to pay for a good breeding pair?
> 2. How much hay can I expect to go thru in the winter months? (Live in sw ohio)
> 3. Do they need any supplementation?
> ...


Better off getting a couple cows instead of one bull and one cow.  You can get more calves that way, plus they may be a bit easier to manage than one bull and one cow.  Not all highland bulls are going to be as tame and friendly as Paw's: there's always a chance that the bull you get turns out to be not as nice as you expected.  

Also, another thing to think about is how soon do you want beef in your freezer?  It will take at least two, if not three years for a calf born on your farm to be ready for the freezer, from birth to plate: Nine months of gestation, 6 months of being on the cow, and another 10 or so months for the calf to be ready for the freezer, if you are wanting to grass-finish it only (it'll be a few months shorter if you are wanting to grain-finish him).  If you're looking to put beef in the freezer sooner, then buy some weaners and fatten them up for the freezer.  They'll take a lot less feed, time and money to raise than a couple of cows or a breeding pair would.  Get a couple of steers at 6 months of age and around 10 months later you'll be able to slaughter them.

Just something for you greenhorns to think on. 

Anyway, to answer your questions about Highlanders:

1.  You may be paying at least $2000 or $4000 for them: maybe more, depending on whether they're registered and how much you're willing to pay. (I may be under [or over] estimating the value here too.)

2.  Depending on their weight, the quality of the hay and the length of winter time, expect to feed around 70 to 80 lbs of hay per day: For a 6-month long winter period, you may have to feed at least 13000 lbs of hay over all.  You are in a much warmer region than I, so these values may be significantly less than the amount of hay that is typically needed for a cow-calf operation up here in Alberta.

3. Yes and no.  Supplement only when they are losing body condition, like if your hay is poorer quality than you like or you don't have enough pasture to sustain your animals.  Also supplement according to your cow's nutritional needs.  Lactating cows typically require 50% more nutrition than they do when they're dry.  Growing calves require a good source of protein, energy, and minerals and vitamins to grow and fill out their frames.  It's more important to supplement during the winter months than during the growing season.  You must, however, make sure your animals have access to loose mineral ALL the time.  

4. Good quality pasture is sufficient.  The quality and health of your soil and the amount of precipitation you get will depict how good your pasture is for your cattle. The pasture should be good enough for a cow that has just come out of calving and suckling a calf to gain on, especially at the first part of season.  

5. Not too sure about this, but I've heard that Highland milk is pretty good quality milk.

6. Highland cattle are small to moderate framed cattle.  That being said, a mature Highland bull may stand around 4 to 5 feet at the shoulder.  The same goes for a cow.  Bulls weigh in at around 1600 lbs, whereas cows top out at only 1000 lbs.

7. Depends on what's available and what you're willing to spend.  Heifers cost less than cows, but they cost a little more if they're bred.  Three-in-ones (bred cow with calf at side) are the most expensive, followed by bred cows then open cows. Some people would rather start with heifers that had been just weaned, but this means you have to wait 4 years until you get a calf from that heifer that is ready for your freezer.  Three-in-ones are better because the calf at the cow's side can be weaned within a month or two and fattened up for the freezer.  And of course the cow is already experienced already so she won't be a pain in the butt at calving and weaning time (unlike heifers).   If you are still considering getting a bull (which I don't recommend), get him as a yearling.

8. Yep, I haven't heard of a Highlander that's polled.   If you are wanting polled cattle instead, consider Red Polls or Galloways, as they're just as good as Highlands and will meet your needs just as well as Highlanders do.

9. Stock that are in good condition, healthy and alert and do not look sickly or very thin.  Cattle with adequate conformation (not so important if you're purchasing feeder/stocker steers) are also good to look for.  The bull should be of better conformation than the cow (IF you are still looking to buy a bull), though the cow should be have good conformation so she has the ability to bear a calf no problem.

10. Any time of the year is fine. 

Even though that most breed websites say that highlands are free of diseases, they still can be prone to illness from lack of care in nutrition or stress.  They do tend to be tougher in those respects, but after all, they're still cattle and still need care just like any other breed of cattle do.


----------



## dshappychicks (Jul 12, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> dshappychicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Thank you so much Karin!!! You answered all my questions in great detail.  I appreciate it very much! A lot to think about. And alot more expensive than I imagined! Do you raise highlanders? I may look for a farm that raises them and the other breeds you mentioned, to visit.  I wish you were a little closer!!  I certainly will look at the other breeds.  Thanks again!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 13, 2011)

Your welcome.   I don't have highland cattle, but I've studied lots about the breed enough (and about the physiology, nutrition and pasture management of cattle) to know what is good and what isn't.  Experience with the stockers we had and a four-year degree in Animal Sciences specializing in beef cattle sure helps.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 13, 2011)

Great post Karin

dshappychicks - for Galloway info feel free to ask and check out 
http://americangalloway.com/index.php or http://www.galloway.ca
Also my website www.ourgatetoyourplate.com
Good Luck and go for it


----------



## dshappychicks (Jul 14, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Great post Karin
> 
> dshappychicks - for Galloway info feel free to ask and check out
> http://americangalloway.com/index.php or http://www.galloway.ca
> ...


Thanks for the info!  Checked out the sites.  I definately like the looks of and the reports on the Galloways!  And you have beautiful animals.  I have a friend that raises the heritage large blacks.  I'm going to check today and see if I can find any breeders of Galloways in my area.  If I have any more questions, I will get back to you. Thanks again!


----------



## dshappychicks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello! Just want to give an update on my search for highland cattle.  We talked with our friend who raises grass-fed cattle and it so happened he has a highlander bull! :bun He purchased him  not to far from here.  He also told me where I can get galloway and only about 30-40 miles away! Very excited about it! Still have a little work to do in the field before we can get any, so hopefully the next time you hear from me, we will have our beef cattle! Thanks for all your help!


----------

